# Devotion to the Sacred Heart of Jesus



## Pergamum (Feb 16, 2015)

What exactly is this? Why not be devoted to all of Jesus, why focus on his "sacred heart?" How did this get started?


----------



## johnny (Feb 16, 2015)

Your post heading brings back memories of my Catholic Grandmothers house and those terrible paintings
of Jesus and Mary holding their blood soaked hearts in their hands next to their vivisected chests.

It made no sense to me then and it still doesn't...


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Feb 17, 2015)

The Catholic Encyclopedia article on this may interest you.


----------

